# Toronto area, female/male friends 20-25



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey, I've contacted and have been contacted by a few SAers here on this forum, but I'm mainly looking for a female friend in the Toronto area around my age. Thing is, I live in Hamilton during the school year (university), so a lot of my current friends live there or around Ontario, and I've pretty much lost contact with a lot of my old friends from high school in the Toronto area so right now, I don't really have much (if any) of a social life. 

This may sound selfish, but I would prefer a friend that doesn't have much of a social life of their own. I can make friends easily, it's just a little depressing to hear about how they got plans with their other friends, and no time for me, you know??

Female or male, doesn't matter. I would like to go out more, hang out together and go to movies, the malls, bars, etc. This may sound strange but I wanted to go to this church (Sundays) but never had the courage b/c it would be myself going. My cousin does go there, but he's not much the type to go introduce me to his friends. So yeah. :hide 

PM, and we can chat or talk on msn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I live in Hamilton, is that okay? PM with your msn if you want to talk with me.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

I PM'ed you.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

129 views and only 2 replies, something strange is going on! :sigh Where are all my lurkers! :lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'd love to meet, but I'm in SoCal right now.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

vincebs said:


> I'd love to meet, but I'm in SoCal right now.


I've met him in several gatherings here in SoCal. He's definitely a cool guy, so you should meet him.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

im affraid i don't fit in your age category since im 18. oh well


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thread Revival*

Would it be okay sneaking a 19 year old in?


----------

